# What is YOUR favorite frog in your collection



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

There are a lot of new members out there, and this thread hasn't been done in a while. Basically, What is your favorite frog in your collection?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Specifically due to behavior, my female Christobal pumilio. Although I know better, I still have a slight suspicion she can read my thoughts. My favorite viv of frogs are my Arena Blanca amazonica.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

I would have to say the terribilis. 
What are you staring at all the time? 
All 4 will look in the same direction for extended periods of time but why.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

For quite a while it has been my Black Saul tincs. I have an old adult pair that I acquired as froglets in '06, and a sibling holdback pair from them that are about 2 years old now. The offspring are slightly larger than the parents, which I can only attribute to better supplementation/feeding (thanks Repashy!).

Original Pair (old picture, bad camera, yellow is WAY washed out. They are as vibrant a yellow as you have ever seen.) :









Holdback male is the larger frog:


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I would have to D. auratus 'El Cope'. I was so disappointed with my first group of Costa Rican auratus. I ended up selling them because I never saw them.

The El Cope are bold and beautiful. The trio is always out. One of the females is a greenish turquoise and the other is bluish. Many of the babies I have sold have bluish legs and a more greenish turquoise body.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

mine is still the frog that got me into the hobby. standard imitator. love the metallic hue against the solid black...
belly shot


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I will say my favorite is my Charco la pava.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

My 2 Pitbull Terribilis...waiting to go for my throat the first chance they get.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

My terribs!


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

But I am liking my Natashas!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

toostrange said:


> My terribs!


That pose is perfect!!
Mine do that all the time. What the hell are they looking at?
Mine will actually go after a moving leaf thinking it`s food. 
Hands down, Terribilis have the best personality


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

My male varadero is my favorite frog, but my new benedicta are growing on me. I know so much to choose from!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Dane said:


> For quite a while it has been my Black Saul tincs. I have an old adult pair that I acquired as froglets in '06, and a sibling holdback pair from them that are about 2 years old now


I remember those lovely frogs from Microcosm, I was determined to stick to supplies and mates for frogs I already had, but I was knocked out by the marking on those guys!

I still cannot answer when someone asks what is the favorite frog in my collection. I think it changes every day. Would it be the last frog I acquired? The newest baby morphing? the oldest frogs I have? They all wrap me up with a mossy blanket of contentment


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

I'd be lying if I said it was personality based but I just can't imagine ever liking a frog more than benedictas, stunningly beautiful and surprisingly visible in my viv.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I second that. the Bennies, are still my favorite.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Bastimentos! No doubts!

Bold, beautiful & very diverse, color wise. We have a few tanks of those, just because I like collecting all the different colors and pair them up to see what color froglets come out!

Marta


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

This is a really tough one for me because there are different things that I really enjoy about each of our frogs. However, to date, my favorites are our imitators. They are brilliant, active, and bold, and I really enjoy observing their interactions in the group, including watching them rear their tads into froglets. To be fair though, we are still pretty new to the hobby and have some newer acquisitions that we are really excited about. The Bastis are my newest and I am still waiting for them to acclimate and show themselves more. The Black Sauls are quickly becoming one of my favorites also. They are crazy bold, seemingly inquisitive, and awesome looking frogs. Ask me again in 6 months .


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

My muse  3 years and a half breeding female


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Man, maybe I should get a pair of terribs for Christmas!


----------



## cobo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi to all.

Out of all, I have to say my Cayo de Agua, followed by solarte , Las Tablas , vanzolini ,vulture point ,Green Serensis , Azureus , Leucomelas nom., Cotarican green/black.
in that order. 


Jose ( Cobo )


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

cobo said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Out of all, I have to say my Cayo de Agua, followed by solarte , Las Tablas , vanzolini ,vulture point ,Green Serensis , Azureus , Leucomelas nom., Cotarican green/black.
> in that order.
> ...


You must tell me your secret for the Cayo de Agua, I rarely see mine!!

Marta


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't have a true favorite, I love them all!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

That is such a hard question to answer! I still LOVE my first dart, a little azureus, but I might love my terribilis even more because of their attitude. No one can truly understand a terrib's personality without owning one!

I think if I were to base my decision on appearance alone, I would go with my lowland fantastica. They might be shy, but the bright copper head and highly variable patterns are only beaten by benedictas which I'm hoping to add to my collection very soon.

John


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hard choice, but - ultimately - my favorite are Solarte. This is one of my two males.


----------



## zonz540 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cayo de Agua, easily. Always out, and could care less if I'm just hanging out in the frog room or working inside their viv. Great frogs!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

RFB basti! You can't beat their red coloration and spots.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I agree with Red frog Beach Basti's and will add Drago Colon, great looks combined with bold behaviour really sets the RFB apart from most but the Drago with the yellow and green combo are very close (but no where near as bold). The only frog I truely regretted getting rid of are my Drago's, luckily I ended up with an amazing 2.3 group I have in a large tank right now and yes they are permanent residents at my house now.
The Fant morphs are truely stunning and some of my favorites but their flighty behaviour knocks them down a notch for me. Retics are also in the mix, I got 2 pair of the striped ones in the recent UE shipment and find myself watching those as much as anything else I keep.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

terribs are my fav... specially my orange blackfoot! colorful, bold, extremely active, biggest PDF and strongest poison

ornate pacman frog isn't far behind tho... very colorful, crazy appetite and jaw/tongue strenght and funny how they just sit all the time, and apparently just move to not sit on their own turd haha


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm gonna go with my Ameerega 'Orangehead' Pepperi.
(Followed closely by my 'Cerro Autana' Leucomelas).


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Such a hard question to answer, I love all my frogs but I would have to the southern Variabilis and my Robertus are tied for my top favorite frogs. The Variabilis are so active and my male has a nice loud call. Their stance when they call is hilarious as well. The Robertus for wild caught frogs super bold and tons of personality. Their color and pattern is gorgeous and unlike any tincs I've ever seen. Can't wait to see what their tads turn in to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

That's an easy one....it's my Rantioophphylodendro. The Imisolfantcolteribarena morph !!!!!


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

Tuff question to answer. My lovely leucs brought me to this addicting hobby. I'd say they're my first favorite followed by my terribes and then my citronellas. Although right now I'm very mesmerized with my giant oranges and tarapotos. That little guy I swear acts like Spider-Man. He's all over the viv. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Definitely this guy! He's been alone for a while so he's less active. But he will sit out on the very edge of a brom leaf and call his heart out. I finally got a few more Bastis for his tank and he is going crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Again?  ...R. Benedicta


----------



## Moghue (Jan 15, 2013)

My Azureus to be honest. I love how when im sitting in my reptile room they are right at the front of the tank looking at me and i swear i can hear them say "dude were is our fruit flys". I would have to say though my all time favorite isnt a dart frog its my Pipa pipas.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

My female rio bronco or my male white banded


----------



## dushen2002 (Jun 11, 2014)

R. Benedicta and my azureus for sure.


----------



## patrickpfb (May 23, 2012)

My favorite will always be my Azureus pair that got me into the hobby. Super bold and outgoing and have more personality than any of my others. They both love to sit at the front and watch me work next to their tank. They also breed like little rabbits.


----------



## Razzi (Oct 22, 2014)

If I had to pick one... I would say my Robertus they are big beautiful and bold!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

My first poison dart frog--azureus. For those of you who have been around the block a bit, remember when this was THEE frog... hundreds of $$ for them.
Next would be terribs-- how many other frogs will jump at the ff container?
Next Abesio-- incredible coloration and LOUD call.
Next Zarayunga anthonyii-- thats right, the lowly tricolor! Fearless

Least favorite:
Any frog that is too shy for me to appreciate them. I've gone through a few species...


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

For me, it has to be a choice betwen my D. tinctorius Azureas:-










or my D. tinctorius Patricias:-










Ade


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Wolfenrook said:


> For me, it has to be a choice betwen my D. tinctorius Azureas:-


Really nice spotting on that azureus, definitely a frog to be proud of!


----------



## Rmarshall (Feb 28, 2015)

Blackfoot Orange Terribilis!

Intense Orange coloration, glowing personalities, jet-black eyes always giving the "death-stare", and a menacing little Chelsea grin  What's not to love about these amazing animals!?





Playing in the springs! lol


What a privilege!


----------



## Frogsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm new and in starting with powder blues... We will see where my love goes after them!!


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

My faves are still my Azureus pair. They are so curious about everything I do! All I have to do is open the door to their Viv,and they come out like trolls...." What are you doing in here?" " Don't touch that...that's ours!" They're awesome. 

My Veraderos are just starting to call though, and becoming quite bold! Pretty excited that they are on the edge of breeding. 

I gotta say though, after reading this thread, I'm pretty excited about raising some Orange Terribilis!

Thanks all for sharing!

Dawna


----------



## Tykie (Mar 22, 2015)

Hands Down my Mint Terribilis. I have just finished 4 more Terrariums, so now I am looking for more Adult or Large Mints for their new homes. If you have any for sale PLEASE contact me, I need several. 


Mike (443) 250-4622
Located In Maryland 21043
Dendroboard contact info is Tykie


----------



## mike2780 (Feb 25, 2013)

My alanis! The are huge, active, and bold!!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Right now it's Mamajama (WC Powderblue). I just got her back from Richard after my hiatus from the hobby. She's still the largest tinc I've ever had:










But all-time favorites will always be the Reginas/GO's. Still growing out a few from the old line I used to work with:


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Dendrobati said:


> You must tell me your secret for the Cayo de Agua, I rarely see mine!!
> 
> Marta


my cayos are constantly out as well, very vocal too. 
my fav. are probably my arena blancas - id love to say no true nominal fantastica but I NEVER see them out.  hopefully they get more bold with time


----------



## frogimitator (May 2, 2015)

my powder blue. such subtle colorations on his legs. incredibly bold. acting like a tiger tracking down his flies


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

My favs were the tried and true.. my huge orange terribilis until I got a group of UE vanzos to stare at all day!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I like these charco la pava so much I got a second grouping...2.3 possibly a 3.2...Not 100% sure yet but here is a picture of the first pairing out of my second group.









Here is my favorite frog out of the group...


----------



## jdawud (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm new and have only recently acquired my first frogs, a trio of leucs. So, I'll cheat a bit and say it is the one we named 'Cuddler'. It is much bolder than the other two and is always crawling and climbing everywhere. 

So many cool frog pics though, thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## klaasebaas (Apr 17, 2015)

D. Leucomelas for ever 😄


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## klaasebaas (Apr 17, 2015)

E. Tricolor runner op


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

Based on personality my favorites would be the imitators.

Based on interaction I have to go with my banded leucs. One of the males thinks the telephone is a rival. Whenever the phone rings he hops on his perch and calls until I finish talking and hang up.


----------



## Holdway (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm pretty new at this SO for now it would have to be... Prob ALL of what I have plus a few more. Well a lot more actually!!


----------



## Adirondack Chinchillas (Feb 26, 2015)

My son's Leucs are what got me into the darts almost two yrs ago. We've since added a vivarium of highland bronze and a vivarium of Arena Blancas that are currently in quarantine. So far my Highlands are my favorite. Bold and beautiful! I've waited a long time for those. 

Here is one of the two Leucs we own. He's my favorite. He sings to me after I mist his cage.


----------



## isias (May 12, 2015)

Damn these frogs make for some sick pictures


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Charco la pava


----------



## RobG71 (Apr 24, 2013)

My Ranitomeya Amazonica Blackwater group... sheer beauty to behold doing there thing. "like no one is watching"


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

The male of my auratus trio, the guy in my avatar. He has so much personality and from day one was always exploring and climbing every single inch of space in the viv. It cracks me up how much tinier he is than the girls, who have been known to knock him off leaves or into water dishes when eagerly attempting to court him.

(These beauties look exactly like the El Copes in the gorgeous photos on the previous page, but I have no confirmation that they are anything but "Panama.")


----------

